# What celebrity seminars should I watch out for?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Other than Bernard Flinks, any other trainers that would be worthwhile to go to?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ivan Balabanov is another good one. Very nice training videos also.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Another guy with videos, eh? I must look into this. Thanks!


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I have been through several seminars in the last few years. I usually go to everything in my area- celebrity status doesn't mean much to me.

I have had great seminars with Jim Elder, Raino Flugge, Joel Monroe, Nathaniel Roqge, Lucillano Oliva, & Tom Richie- none of these guys are celebs but all offer great seminars. 

There are a few I won't mention because they were not any good- or I thought the trainers had serious tempermental flaws. :-D 

Have fun!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

T Floyd & Dean Calderon


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

You MUST go to a Jeff Oehlsen seminar. LOL :wink:


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Seems like a lot of good opportunities. I wish I could find a single site where these are listed. Would that not make a good sub-forum here? "Upcoming Seminars" that people could post as they become aware of them?


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Here is a cut and paste from a flier. The following weekend the same club will hold a seminar w/ our own forum member Greg Williams. PM me for that flier if you want.


Fox Valley Police & Schutzhund Club offers this exciting protection seminar Mark Chaffin
Mark Chaffin has been in schutzhund for 29 years and has received the 25 year pin from USA. He started schutzhund in 1976 and titled his first dog to schutzhund 1 in 1978. He started High Plains Schutzhund Club, Inc. in 1991 with his wife. High Plains is one of the most titling clubs in the US with over 300 titles to date and a record 36 titles in a one year period. He has trained numerous dogs from 8 weeks on up to SchH 3 and is in the Schutzhund 3 club three times with his own dogs. Mark has worked over 9 years with police in the Denver area and still consults today. One officer made it on the world team to Europe while in the club. Mark has trained many competitors to title at the local, regional, national and international level. Mark is most proud of his ability to work with dogs no one else could title. He has qualified five different dogs for Nationals and has won Regionals with 2 different dogs. He had seven club members competing in the 1993 Regional Championship and he and another club member tied for high protection honors. Three High Plains' members showed at the 2005 Regionals. His club has hosted many big events such as the World Qualifier (which Mark competed in), the Doberman Nationals, the American Working Dog Nationals (High Plains had 3 competitors entered) and the Bouvier Nationals (High Plains had one competitor entered). He trained the high scoring Bouvier at the AWDF Championships in Phoenix and was the high scoring German Shepherd Dog at the AWDF Championships in Savanna, Illinois and 1st place Schutzhund 1 dog. He helped three competitors to qualify and successfully compete at the Nationals in Birmingham, Alabama. Mark has done many seminars from Alaska to Hawaii to Illinois and in between. He has done numerous trials as a helper at local, regional and national level with great success. He has traveled around the country helping other trials with helper work as a USA Teaching Helper.
This is a multi-sport weekend. All breeds and ages of dogs are welcome to participate!



















This seminar will be held on the property of FoxTal Training Center at N6764 County Road P, Black Creek, WI 54106

We will start at 9:00 a.m. on Saturday and 8:00 on Sunday. Lunch is on your own. There is a sub shop and a café in town, or you can bring your own. We will have bottled water for sale.


For those participating in the HELPER SEMINAR AND CERTIFICATION, please familiarize yourself with the requirements for both equipment and testing on the USA web site. You must bring the required equipment, your scorebook and a dog or dogs to demonstrate your skills with. Those persons who supply dogs for your testing are not required to pay a spectator fee but must submit the waiver.


Non participating dogs are not allowed on the property. Owners of any dog in the seminar that is not an FVPSC member must bring proof of current vaccinations, including rabies and bordatella and worming within 3 months.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Mark Chaffin has a great reputation with many up here. 

Many clubs close their seminars because they want to have more one on one time. 

Peace!

Julie


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for that info. Great sharing. Any Michigan seminars that anyone is aware of?

So some clubs would close the seminar. I can appreciate that fact. I wonder what the seminar-giver feels about the reduced potential head count / reduced $$.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Roland Seibel comes over from Germany and gives a number of seminars in the states and his english is quite good. You will also find many clubs only close certain days of the seminar. For instance there would be a limited number of slots for outsiders on Sat & Sunday, but closed to all but club members on Friday & Monday. This is how they recoup the expense of the seminar. If I were you, I would check the UScA website for upcoming events as well as contact any clubs in your area & ask them if they know of anything coming down the pike. If you are doing a sport other than schutzhund, I would check with the parent organization of that sport to find local contacts.


----------



## Bob Passmore (Jul 20, 2006)

http://www.bannerdogs.com/Seminars/SeminarHeaderPage.html

This is info on a Michael Ellis seminar in Wisconsin. It is for August
so probably full. But he seems to be there at least yearly. 

Also this site has a like to his homepage. From the Balabanov school, seems
to have good word of mouth for his seminars.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: You MUST go to a Jeff Oehlsen seminar. LOL :wink:

Last I heard, he was not giving seminars, however, if you ask me nice, I can ask him how much he would charge to help you out. being that he goes by how much work is needed, it is gonna be a lot.=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

All kidding aside, if you don't think that I can help you clean up your dogs then say so, but I think we all know better. It is not the nice guy that gets it done for you.

When learning, I want to go to the guy that is an ass about getting it right.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Also, High Plains is such a nice club, and all the people that have left the club said something about not drinking the cool aid. LOL

I also have a very good friend that watched his beautiful wife fry a dog until it was splayed out on the ****ing ground, pissing and shitting.

This is just a few of the things I have been told, and since I do not have the temperament for this kind of stuff, I have been told not to go, as I might end up with the cops called on me.

So while he has a good rep where you are at, here where he lives, he does not. I have seen some of the dogs he has trained.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So while he has a good rep where you are at, here where he lives, he does not. I have seen some of the dogs he has trained.


Mark Chaffin?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, Thomas is a member of this board, and he was a club member. I do not think he reads this board anymore, but I am sure he could enlighten you to the Kool-aid ceremony. LOL


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas who?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Barriano. I was having a moment then and couldn't come up with his last name.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

I, of course, am a Michael Ellis fan. He is comfortable and friendly yet offers a wealth of experience. Always our first choice.

Jeff O needs to brush up on his tracking before he can take it on the road:mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I saw your video, "trackmaster G", you could use some help figuring out that dog will not be well served with this Sch BS you are all fascinated with.](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Jeff,
I have a 2 year old doing good Mondioring (Mongoose)and another dog that just turned 1 showing a nice start (Rogue). I thought it would be fun to role with the masses and try schutzhund with my new pup (Tango). 
I'm not doing schutzhund just to make you crazy -- although it is a fun by-product :mrgreen: 
I have more tracking videos if your having trouble sleeping:???:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You are doing Sch just to make me crazy.=D> =D> =D> If that puppy is at all like what I saw with Flip...........](*,) ](*,) ](*,) :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D 

I will watch the tracking videos. Did you take any of my suggestions from the last video you sent me??


----------

